
Sqlize: Command line utility to uppercase your SQL - johnmarinelli
https://github.com/johnmarinelli/BILLYMAYSQL
======
johnmarinelli
hey all! here is a quick little gem I made to transform my SQL/PostgreSQL
scripts to uppercase. I also had a lot of fun with the README. In fact, I
probably had _more_ fun with the README.

I'm a Rails dev turned data sherpa so I spend a lot of time writing SQL now,
and am too lazy to constantly shift my pinky over to the caps lock, so I wrote
this.

Contributions are always welcome - I would love to add more PostgreSQL (and
any other DB system)'s keywords. This is pretty easy; all it takes is a json
array in sqlize/keywords directory and a simple class.

